# Mossy Oak Field Staff Positions



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

PM sent.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

PM's have been returned!!


The Florida Staff is handled by another manager, if I get any people from Florida that would like to apply I will forward all PM's via email to the Florida manager.

Thanks!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

J - send the Northeast guys my way - I'll try to steer them where they need to go.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> J - send the Northeast guys my way - I'll try to steer them where they need to go.



Disregard! Northeast is FULL!:cocktail:


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*can you tell me???????/*

i applied for a staff position with mossy oak in illinois and was accepted. i signed the contract and sent it back in. has anyone else ever heard anymore about it. its been like 3 weeks or longer and i havent heard anymore from yhem. we were supposed to hear back


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah you and me both, i did the same thing and haven't heard anything yet either. I called terry today and left a message, hopefully ill get a message back. let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*good luck*

i dont ever have any luck when it comes to him calling back. i have to keep calling until he gets tired of his phone ringing...lol


----------



## pixeldoctor (May 21, 2006)

Any need for Iowa let me know!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Disregard! Northeast is FULL!:cocktail:


Not yet...If you live in ME,NH,VT,CT,RI or MA shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Not yet...If you live in ME,NH,VT,CT,RI or MA shoot me an email at [email protected]


My bad - NY, Pa, NJ, MD is full!:wink:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

GA-Cracker I see that you are allready part of the team tell us how it is if you could.
Thanks Mike


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

IM sent


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Could you please resend me the application, somehow I deleted it. Sorry and thanks.​


----------



## Big Head (Mar 17, 2008)

*pm*

pm sent.


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the inquiries...emails are on the way. Way to many PM's to answer. If you don't get an email please send another PM and I'll get it out to you. 

It has been pretty busy around here...Tornados came through here close by Sunday morning early and I work for a EMC co-op so things are pretty hectic still, if I missed a pm I'm sorry about that.

Jason


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

pearsonarcher1 said:


> i applied for a staff position with mossy oak in illinois and was accepted. i signed the contract and sent it back in. has anyone else ever heard anymore about it. its been like 3 weeks or longer and i havent heard anymore from yhem. we were supposed to hear back


Once you are accepted your information is sent back to the home office. There are a lot of new staffers they are having to set up...just be patient, they will get to you. Someone should be emailing or calling you about shirt sizes and such. Won't be long. I hope.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

does that go along with the guys from illinois? ive been trying to get ahold of terry but i cant, im assuming he ahs been real busy with all the applications and new staffers.


----------



## Huntin Daddy (Feb 17, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## jas537 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Filed Staff Postion*

Do you know if there are any postions open in Michigan if so can you have them get in contact with me please.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

i sent you a pm. i know you are busy thanks


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Im in Sending PM...


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

PM sent. Not sure if I included my email address. Sorry.

Clay


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

^^^***????

yer in realtree country, go bug them for free camo,lmao.


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

How about Mississippi?


----------



## dustinjhorne80 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pm Sent


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Disregard! Northeast is FULL!:cocktail:


Why? I just got my e-mail saying I got accepted to Maine's Pro Staff today :wink:


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*got accepted 2 months ago........*

still have heard nothing.......is this for real or a joke?


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

in the same boat here, is illinios a joke?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

It IS real...be patient


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

archeryhunterME said:


> Why? I just got my e-mail saying I got accepted to Maine's Pro Staff today :wink:


N911 does not consider anything above New York Northeast...
Must equate us with Canada.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Shaman said:


> N911 does not consider anything above New York Northeast...
> Must equate us with Canada.


ah ha! that must be why!:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hardy Har har! eh?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I got all my tax stuff and the rest of the paper work filled out and sent in and am part of the mossy oak whitetail pro staff now. It takes awhile so hang in there guys, they get tons of apps.


----------



## AdamG (Oct 26, 2005)

Anything open for Virginia?? Dont mess with turkeys that much though. Thanks!


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

bonez said:


> in the same boat here, is illinios a joke?


I'm in the same boat as you, set my paper work in a month ago and was accepted but can't get Terry to acknowledge any of my "E" i send him guess i will check with corporate if i don't here anything by this weekend:embara:


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*heres what i will do...........*

i will contact corp. today and find out what the hold up is and post a reply later on this evening......i aint skeered....lol


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

EAZY said:


> i will check with corporate if i don't hear anything by this weekend:embara:


Why? They obviously put their field reps out there to handle the recruitment.
You are going to start going around your field rep this early in the game? wow.
I'm sure corporate will appreciate your aggressiveness.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaman said:


> Why? They obviously put their field reps out there to handle the recruitment.
> You are going to start going around your field rep this early in the game? wow.
> I'm sure corporate will appreciate your aggressiveness.


thats funny:wink:


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

Shaman said:


> Why? They obviously put their field reps out there to handle the recruitment.
> You are going to start going around your field rep this early in the game? wow.
> I'm sure corporate will appreciate your aggressiveness.


I believe in the old saying EATHER LEAD FOLLOW or GET THE H#LL OUT OF THE WAY. You must be a follower:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

EAZY said:


> I believe in the old saying EATHER LEAD FOLLOW or GET THE H#LL OUT OF THE WAY.


The Company and the Regional Managers (with various levels of success) are already leading . 
We are just being offered a spot on the bus. It looks like it will be a fun ride.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

pmd you eazy


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Just what is a Mossy Oak Field Staffer?


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

Nate's Parker said:


> pmd you eazy


Got it THANKS Sent one back


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

Shaman said:


> The Company and the Regional Managers (with various levels of success) are already leading .
> We are just being offered a spot on the bus. It looks like it will be a fun ride.


What color is the bus M.O. break-up i hope.:wink:


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Any needed in IN or KY area?


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ok Here Is The Update Straight From The Bosses Mouth..........*

I Was Asked To Make This Post By The Top Dawg On Mossyoaks Behalf.

There Is A Managers Meeting At The End Of This Month To Pass Along More Info. To The Higher Ups And Then They Will Be Getting In Touch With Their Team. Please Be Patient.if You Should Have Any Questions On Illinois Please Pm Me And I Will Relay Them To My Contact.

Thanks


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

pearsonarcher1 said:


> I Was Asked To Make This Post By The Top Dawg On Mossyoaks Behalf.
> 
> There Is A Managers Meeting At The End Of This Month To Pass Along More Info. To The Higher Ups And Then They Will Be Getting In Touch With Their Team. Please Be Patient.if You Should Have Any Questions On Illinois Please Pm Me And I Will Relay Them To My Contact.
> 
> Thanks


Enough said :zip:Thanks


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*for those of us in illinois...........*

terry missey is in china and will be returning soon. when he returns he will contact his team.
thanks for your patients. 

if you should have any further questions please PM me.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

he goes to china a lot.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

What you reckon he's hunting over there.


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*i would say thats where ..........*

apperal and all the other m.o. gizmos are made so he has to keep them in line.
maybe that is our prostaff goodies is at as we speak maybe he will bring some home with him


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

How do say Mossy oak in Chinese ?:embara:


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*I Think Its.......*

miioakey


----------



## SENN82 (May 31, 2008)

Very interested thanks

[email protected]il


----------



## jjpro (Oct 17, 2005)

*Contact for NM*

Who would I contact for possible position in NM. Thanks


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

I sent in an app. for La. about 2 months ago (or more) and haven't heard anything one way or the other. You would think they would at least tell you you have been rejected.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

I sent PM!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

dukdawgz said:


> I sent in an app. for La. about 2 months ago (or more) and haven't heard anything one way or the other. You would think they would at least tell you you have been rejected.


If you have not been told, then you have not been rejected. 
Starting up this type of network is very intensive and time consuming, especially if the majority of staff are 'volunteer' or "incentive compensated". We did regional reps just for one state (different reason, not retail) and there is a LOT of overhead to get in place.


----------



## chanedog01 (Jun 6, 2008)

If You Can Send An Application And Details On The Field Staff, I Would Appreciate It. Send To [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## HJ2962 (Jun 17, 2008)

*What about Maryland?*

I am a die hard MOSSY OAK user. if you got a opening send it my way.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there any Georgia spots still open? I sent an app. in and havent heard anything.


----------



## bbrutus (Aug 29, 2007)

I know this is a long shot but how about a Hawaii rep. Been here 5 1/2 years and been shooting/hunting all the time (hogs and Axis deer). A lot of the locals are big into hunting as well as the large military contingent here. Thanks.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*solo.............*

I have sent mine and wifes resume and apps in and heard nothing. I just figured it was a person playing a prank. so we decided to let it go.................


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

I would wager that 75% of these posts that I respond to (request for Field Staffers) - I never get a response. Or - not necessarily the AT post, but the contact address provided.

Not saying I qualify or not for all of them, but a polite "No Thanks" isn't too much to ask.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

The Regional Reps are performing their duties outside of their regular work.
Corporate is going almost exclusively through Regional Reps.
So, depending on the time your Regions Rep has, you may be more, or less, informed.

I did just get a communication from mine last night and we are scheduled for our first three events and the staff wear is on the way.

Another avenue to express interest is in the Mossyoak.com forum as well.


----------



## Tribute96 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes i would love to be in the mossy oak family if u could sent me a appliacation that would be great im 14 i have shot in 2 tournaments now where i camp i have taken 3rd both times i shoot a parker compound bow but am looking at a martin bengal 07i live in north dakota and would love to be apart of mossy oak


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Are the shirts out? If you have one can you post a picture of it? Thanks


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the PM. I sent it back.
Thanks.


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Any spots open for Delaware?


----------



## luter (Oct 5, 2006)

*field staff*

Any positions open in missouri?


----------



## sam grisham (Jun 20, 2005)

*Staff rep*

Are you looking for any staff reps in Ohio?


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

If you need someone here in southern Oklahoma that hunts public land the hard way 

please pm me so we can talk 


Jon


----------



## Mike7474 (Jul 11, 2008)

Douglas, Ga and very interested. PM sent GA CRACKER


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Folks...as of right now we are full for Georgia, South Carolina, and North Carolina. Thanks for the interest in Mossy Oak!!


----------



## Jason Ray (Jul 8, 2009)

*?*

Do you need any field staff in kentucky ?


----------

